# Advanced Maternal Age LOL



## MamaBearMK

I am 37 and about 10 weeks into my fourth pregnancy. We have two boys ages 15 and 9, and one miscarriage at 9 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6+4) I was 35.

So now I am 37 and we were supposed to learn that we are expecting but we are very excited. 

So very nervous about having another miscarriage as I do have extra fluid on my brain which squishes my pituitary so I have hormone issues. But we had a scan at 8+6 and found good heartbeat


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

It's gonna be allright!


----------



## dominican

You will be fine.


----------



## gingermango

Advanced maternal age here too :hi::hi::hi:
I’m 36, just found out I’m expecting baby number 4, super surprised as my three boys are 18, 12 and 9 and we weren’t trying. I’m 5 weeks atm but nausea has hit with full force!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations love and I’m sure you will be just fine. 
I’ve had miscarriages too and it’s always so hard being pregnant again after because you just worry.

I’m of advanced maternal age too, I am 42 so extra advanced. lol

Sadly not pregnant but we have been trying for 7 months. We had a chemical in April and a miscarriage in June so can definitely still get pregnant but it’s the staying pregnant. 7 is supposed to be my lucky number and this is cycle 7 so we shal see. 

hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------

